# Terminator Fishing Lures sold to Rapala VMC Group



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tulsa lure firm sells out 

One of the fishingtackle industry giants with a legendary name, announced it has signed a purchase agreement with a Tulsa firm.

Rapala VMC Group, headquartered in Minnetonka, Minn., will acquire Terminator Fishing Lures. Rapala officials said they plan to complete acquisition and integrate Terminator into the Rapala family of products by the first quarter of 2007.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/SportsStory.asp?ID=070116_Sp_B2_Tulsa63110_1


----------

